
Gifs of my game got posted on 9GAG and OP said that he made it.What should I do? - eliasdaler
Recently, I&#x27;ve noticed that someone posted a gif of my game called Re:creation, which I&#x27;ve been making for the last three years. [1]
He then proceeded to act like a jerk [2] and said that he&#x27;ll open an e-mail account for people who want to test the game [3] (possible scam&#x2F;phishing?).<p>The post has got lots of attention and it&#x27;s most likely the first time most people have heard about it. The reaction has been mostly very positive (which is great!), but as I&#x27;m not very famous myself, people may start associating the way OP of the post acts with my game, which is bad (especially if he continues to do it).
Another bad thing is that OP said that the game will be free and I have no plans to release it for free, which may also lead to negative reaction because of unmet expectations.<p>I can&#x27;t contact him or the mods of 9GAG because there&#x27;s no such option. I&#x27;ve reported the post, but there was absolutely no reaction. I&#x27;ve also made some comments on original thread as well as made my thread there, but they didn&#x27;t get much attention. I know that 9GAG is famous for reposting lots of stuff, but that&#x27;s just a new level of reposting, I think.<p>Have any other devs experienced something like this? If you did, what did you do about it?<p>---<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;9gag.com&#x2F;gag&#x2F;a25X7P9<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;9gag.com&#x2F;gag&#x2F;a25X7P9#cs_comment_id=c_147554557012647764<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;9gag.com&#x2F;gag&#x2F;aDGvYDG#cs_comment_id=c_147562804958954014
======
paktek123
I feel very sorry you have been put in this situation. I think you took the
right steps to report the post, hopefully the mods take it seriously. I am no
expert in this field but I think it maybe worth trying to find out how did the
poster got his hands on gifs. Another way to sway the people could be to post
a link to your blog or website so people are redirected to the real creator of
the game (not sure if you have already done that).

~~~
eliasdaler
I post gifs of my game on twitter, reddit and on some dev logs on my blog as
well as on SFML forums and TIGSource, so there are lots of gifs floating
around.

I've posted some links to my game's official thread, my twitter, etc. But the
comments got little attention. The OP also didn't respond.

------
metafunctor
Did you follow the instructions for reporting intellectual property
infringements? [http://9gag.com/tos](http://9gag.com/tos)

In almost all cases, sites will take down illegal content when it is
appropriately reported.

~~~
eliasdaler
I've searched for instructions, but didn't find them anywhere, so thanks for
providing the link!

